# cleaned the car on sunday.....(pics)



## GTR LM LTD (Dec 28, 2005)

all comments welcome, good or bad... 

cheers, paul. :thumbsup:


----------



## GTR RICH (Oct 30, 2005)

looks very nice n clean :thumbsup: ,come & do mine if ya like  top job


----------



## plkettle (Feb 2, 2004)

very nice indeed - i'd change the rear plate tho for better fit


----------



## MeLLoN Stu (Jun 9, 2005)

Looks amazing mate, Wheels look perfect on there, best colour too 

Only thing I'd change is the plate, and perhaps bin the fog light. 
Lovely car.


----------



## Stan (Jun 14, 2006)

Lovely shine there Paul.


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

wow that looks lovely, and what a Reg!


----------



## ITSt (Apr 28, 2006)

You've got a good shine on that, and no swirls that I can see :thumbsup: that must have been good for the arm muscles 

Agree with the rear number plate comment, needs to be square I think, and the rear fog light .... don't know how easy it would be to do but in mine the driver side reversing light has been re-wired as the fog (red bulb), you would never know it's there until it's switched on. I'm guessing the wiring for yours must come through the boot somewhere so it may be an easy mod to do.

edit: just realised the reason for the rear plate shape, a square one would emphasise the "creative" use of the digits and letters, could lead to some unwanted attention.


----------



## moNoKnoT (Dec 18, 2004)

Wow that looks fantastic, love it :smokin: 

- Kevin.


----------



## sky 1t (Nov 5, 2004)

plkettle said:


> very nice indeed - i'd change the rear plate tho for better fit


Me too!:chuckle:


----------



## GTR LM LTD (Dec 28, 2005)

thanks for the comments guys, yeah it took most of the day to do it, but when i was at the northwest meet, a couple of the lads noticed it was really swirly, the paint, so i was quite embarrased :chuckle:

the only reason for the plate being that shape is the number really, because i have it mis spaced a little so it reads G7R LM (GTR LM)
if i had a square one it wouldent work cos i'd have to put G7 with RLM underneath, 
a suggestion that was made on the other side was to get rid of the jap plate holder and blend the fog into the bumper under the plate, which sounds good to me... im thinking about it..

thanks again, paul.


----------



## sky 1t (Nov 5, 2004)

GTR LM LTD said:


> the only reason for the plate being that shape is the number really, because i have it mis spaced a little so it reads G7R LM (GTR LM)
> if i had a square one it wouldent work cos i'd have to put G7 with RLM underneath,
> a suggestion that was made on the other side was to get rid of the jap plate holder and blend the fog into the bumper under the plate, which sounds good to me... im thinking about it..
> 
> thanks again, paul.


You can still have one line text with the 5 characters & have a full plate to cover up those un-sightly bits!
This is what we mean:


----------



## fuelburner (Oct 26, 2006)

GTR LM LTD said:


> a couple of the lads noticed it was really swirly, the paint, so i was quite embarrased :chuckle:


I can't think who you mean Paul, damn nice job there and not a sign of Torvil and Dean anywhere :thumbsup:


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

Very nice looking car you have there:thumbsup:


----------



## GeorgeGTR (Feb 16, 2006)

Go for the bigger sized plate like sky 1t has posted. Get rid of the fog and tap into either one of the reverse lights or a rear brake light. Don't put the fog in the middle it will look naff!

Oh the biggest problem you have is the magic tree, you need new car scent, it will match the colour :thumbsup: 

It's a hard colour to get a good shine on which you have, well done it's looking very nice, it would look much better in the flesh. keep it looking like that now


----------



## Alex Creasey (Jun 5, 2002)

Looking great :thumbsup:

I concur with the above... New car scent every time regardless of colour!


----------



## DanLeMan (Sep 4, 2006)

at the last meet yours looked shinier than mine. whats it gonna look like against mine now lol...


----------



## DanLeMan (Sep 4, 2006)




----------



## GTR LM LTD (Dec 28, 2005)

bloody hell dan, that looks amazing mate, i love championship blue when its shiny, the only problem is keeping it that way!

oohh i didn't know you could get plates like that.... where did you get yours done? is there any web sites i could get one from?

thanks again for all the comments guys, i think i'll put the fog light in the rear light cluster at weekend... your right it does look quite bad :chuckle:

cheers, paul.


----------



## andyneed4speed (Sep 2, 2005)

You really do need to pop down to Preston and clean mine - then I might consider putting it on the stand at Haigh Hall  

Good job Paul :thumbsup:


----------



## GTR LM LTD (Dec 28, 2005)

cheers buddy


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

GTR LM LTD said:


> oohh i didn't know you could get plates like that.... where did you get yours done? is there any web sites i could get one from?


PM Sky 1t, he's IS the number plate guy after all :chuckle: :chuckle: 

TT


----------



## Reenie_69 (Jan 31, 2008)

Im new to this site, I am looking to buy a Skyline for my boyfriend - and this one i like, where is the car based???


dont really understand the R33/34/32 stuff (help)

Thanks


----------



## jasonchiu (Mar 8, 2006)

nice car! xenon's will be a good investement though!


----------



## Hunter T (Jan 26, 2008)

Reenie_69 said:


> Im new to this site, I am looking to buy a Skyline for my boyfriend - and this one i like, where is the car based???
> 
> 
> dont really understand the R33/34/32 stuff (help)
> ...


Look at all the cars on this gallery and see which ones you like then pm the owner and ask for his advice. Every one on here is soooooooo friendly


As for car scent......vinilla is the way forward lol


----------



## 323ian (Jun 26, 2006)

Stunning car mate, i love that colour.


----------



## andyneed4speed (Sep 2, 2005)

Reenie_69 said:


> Im new to this site, I am looking to buy a Skyline for my boyfriend - and this one i like, where is the car based???
> 
> 
> dont really understand the R33/34/32 stuff (help)
> ...


Reenie - you're lucky, Paul (GTR LM LTD) has got this car up for sale at the moment. He's in Blackpool, Lancashire. Click this link for his "for sale" thread:

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/87969-96-r33-gtr-lm-ltd-sale.html

Or look in here for other cars for sale on this forum:

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/private-sale-cars-only.html


----------

